# system restore win 98se due to .........



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
had a disaster this morning printing lable on nero, total crash !Could not get system back on as moniter kept switching off every few minutes therefore it could not run scandisk. tried booting in safe mode, no luck eventually got it back on , crashing every ten mins but uninstalled nero ,still crashing 14 hours later its on but I would like to resore registry to two days ago . how do I do this ,
this is the longest it has stayed on please help before it crashes again thanks 
ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Win98SE does not have System Restore but you can do a Scanreg /Restore and hopefully will correct the problem if it is registry related. To do that boot to DOS mode and at C:>Prompt type in the following *Scanreg /Restore* and then hit enter. Select the date preceeding this event and hit enter.

Note the space between the g and forward slash.

Let us know if that helps.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
thanks for replying, I have done what you said and computer came back on which is a first all day, my problem now is why did it happen ,nero stopped responing obviously as drive lights constantly were flashing,why did monitor keep going off,can I reinstall nero, I was not even using burning rom only label making part, will it happen again? do you think my pc is fixed ? it 
still has not crashed.

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
The label process with Nero should not of caused this event. It sounds more video or possibly Ram related. I would say run without Nero for a bit and see if the event happens again.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
ok Iwill leave it off for a while, I have 280mb ram should that be a problem? I dont know about video

thanks 
Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Amount of RAM would not be the problem it would be a defective chip on a module. However with the monitor reacting the way it was doing make the video portion suspect but those are only guesses. Run it for a day or two and see if further events happen and let us know either way.

If all is well run a through scandisk as well since it cannot hurt anything and only help.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
all is still running well since system restore, no problems,done system file check which says everything ok done scandisk ,going to try reinstalling nero tomorrow, thanks for help

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Yes keep us posted to your progress and for let us know if Nero creates another event. If it does not then we mark it up to a one time event...... unexplained.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
I reloaded nero and all seems well, It is working and computer has not crashed. so far so good

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Might of been just an anomaly as I mentioned. Lets hope. Run for a few more days and let us know how its running.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi

spoke to soon, started crashing again this afternoon, Got back to the state where monitor would not stay on, Scandisk could not run,eventually got on and uninstalled nero,which didnt help much untill I restored registry. Seems ok now but what is problem with nero? Even when uninstalled its drive light comes on and that is what makes computer crash. I have this idea it could be to do with the way my drives are named, cdrw is drive d and disk drive is e...could this make a difference to copmuter. when I have uninstalled nero, is that why light comes on, does it think disk drive should be d. hope that makes sense,can I change the name of the drives? if so how?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
It is highly unusual in my opinion to have your Hard drive assigned a letter after the CDRW drive. Not sure how that could happen. Will have to do a bit of research to find out. I assume the CDRW was recently installed. If so was Slave and Master set properly. Also is your Bios set too auto detect drives?

What exactly is your drive letter sequence?
"A" = Floppy
"C" = ?
"D" = ?
and so on......

If you let us know maybe they can be resequenced via Device Manager\settings.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
my rw was insalled in November (about then) and has worked alright since then up till recently. A neighbour put in it for me and he assigned the drive letters to Eand D drives.
A= floppy
C= hard drive
D=rw
E=disk drive
I think disk drive should be D although it has worked alright as it is . I have uninstalled it and removed all traces of it, asked computer to find any files and there are none, but untill I restored the reg the drive lights kept flashing and making system crash, they do not come on now, so far anyway

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
What is "E" drive actually? Is it another Hard drive or hard drive partition? You stated "C" was a hard drive and "E" was a disk drive.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
D =new drive put in (cdrw)
E=disk drive...which used to be called D, I Think


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Do you have another drive like a CD-Rom or DVD-Rom?

Why not go here and download Belarc, run a profile and paste it back here so we can have a look at the drive configuration.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

When you paste it back here just make sure you delete the product key for Windows which may be listed. 25 digit sequence.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi

Main Circuit Board b 
533 megahertz IDTPentium II
256 kilobyte primary memory cache Board: PCCHIPS M758LMR 1.0
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 062710 07/15/97 
Drives Memory Modules c 
10.23 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
8.81 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LG CD-ROM CRD-8522B
LITE-ON LTR-40125S [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (10.23 GB) -- drive 0 280 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 32 MB
Slot '1' has 256 MB
Slot '2' is Empty
Slot '3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 10.23 GB 8.81 GB free

Logins Network Drives 
No details available

is that enough ? this profile is two pages long
seems to have mixed it up a bit when I pasted it.

ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue

Here is the configuration your system should have.

"A" = Generic floppy disk drive (3.5") 
"C" = Generic IDE hard disk drive (10.23 GB) 
"D" = LITE-ON LTR-40125S 40x 12x 48x CD-RW Drive
"E" = CRD-8520B CD-ROM 

Is there a 52x CD-Rom in your Tower?

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
yes there is a 52X, and that is the configuration so it is right, so the problem is elsewhere 

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Yes the problem is elsewhere! This unit has been flawless since November of 2002 so we must research other possible changes.

I guess we go through the drill of checking all possible external influences.

Go Here and run a free online virus scan. If anything is discovered let housecalls help remove it but record what it was and post the name back here for our benefit.

After scan go Here and download the Startuplist, run it and paste the full results back here for review.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
have installed AVG and ran virus check two days ago,I can get startup list but cannot unzip it. It seems that I need to download program to do this . virus check showed no virus. will go and try to download winzip

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Winzip is free for eval and the eval period never ends but you have to put with the nag of I agree.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

HI 
I just managed to do everything and pasted result of startup list when I had a total freeze, had to reset ,nothing would work so I will try again on another post 
wont be a minute

Ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
here it is

StartupList report, 2/4/03, 11:34:46 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PTSNOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIS630_V1.05\UTILITY\3D\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PCI AUDIO APPLICATIONS\MIXER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\GMOUSE\GNETMOUS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXE
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
Reboot.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SiS Tray = 
SiS KHooker = C:\Program Files\SiS630_V1.05\utility\3d\khooker.exe
CountrySelection = pctptt.exe
C-Media Mixer = C:\Program Files\PCI Audio Applications\Mixer.exe /startup
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
gnetmous = C:\Gmouse\gnetmous.exe
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 25/1/2003, 12:14:20)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\NuNInst.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 3,492 bytes
Report generated in 0.543 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
This is frustrating since there is nothing listed in the startups that resemble any type of problem but yet you experienced another lockup without Nero.
So in leui of that lets disable some items and see if the lockup stops.
Go to start\run and type in msconfig then hit enter. Then go to startup tab and uncheck all items there *except* the ones listed below.

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun 
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe 
gnetmous = C:\Gmouse\gnetmous.exe 
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP

Click Apply then OK and restart system.

Run system like that and see if a lockup occurs. 
I also see you are planning to add Camera software to the mix. I would not do that until we find out what is causing this. The problem could compound.

Keep in mind the scanner will not work since Stimon is disabled but everything else should be OK.

Run for a day and lets see what happens. if lockup occurs then post back right away so we can explore other avenues.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

HI
today I uninstalled my previous camera software which was running fine , it was the camera that decided not to work whenever it felt like it so I returned it and purchased the new one.I was using that for 5or6 months with no problems.Also from today computer has developed a triple clicking noise through speakers everytime I click something with mouse, I am doing a photoshop course and need camera and scanner and everything working, Do you think I could have froze because I did those three downloads straight after each other .shock to the system!!
as I have had no other problems since I restored thr reg earlier today

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
At this point I do not know what to think here. If the problem resurfaces without Nero installed then try what I mentioned using msconfig to see if we can isolate something. The sound out of the speakers could be just the mouse click if they are set to audible however they should not be in triplicate. Are you sure the clicking sound is from speakers and not the tower when this occurs.

As far as multiple installations that should not mess everything up like this. Something else is occuring and we are not sure what yet.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
I will leave eveything alone for a while to see if anything happens. If it seems alright I will add camera software.
The clicking is definatly coming through speaker and is not the mouse click as I can hear that as well,I do not know what it is but I dont like it as my daughters computer does it all the time and hers crashes if you look at it the wrong way. should I have restarted computer after doing those downloads?

ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
If you installed the items it is always good to restart in case there is a Wininit.ini file that requires running. Most times the installing program will alert you to that fact.

Now you mentioned your Daughters computer is doing the same thing??? Are these computers networked and file share? Are they the same make and model?

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
my daughters computer is not networked to mine it is not the same as mine although it has a pent 11 processor like mine, it is a pain as it crashes all the time,if she is working on it or my grand daughter uses things like crayola paint factory but worst if she uses her scanner.It crashes evey time .I bought it second hand for her,the guy I bought it from had a recovery disk and he emptied it and set it up infront of me, it was fine for a long time but now its not.although if you check registry,system files.conflicts ect there is nothing wrong.

mine seems ok at the minute

Ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
is it possible that the cdrw itself has gone wrong not the software for it? If its going to happen it will happen to me!!

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ok then we just wait.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
I have had major problems all day, First crash this morning caused havoc, was in 'my computer'clicked c drive ok,clicked floppy ok,clicked d drive crash......could not get back on could not run scandisk as monitor kept switching off.Got it on for a second then message. windows is opening in safe mode so you can repair ....could be configuration or ..then it crashed again and next time it came on it was not in safe mode. When I say crashed it is not a total crash, it is the monitor that switches off then on then off, the lights on my tower stay on .I have noticed that when it crashes the lights on the cdrw are flashing, although it is uninstalled .I am going to remove it and see what happens. I got computer back on half an hour ago and it has been fine since but I know the problem is still there.

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Well instead of moving forward we seem to be moving backward here with events. The good news is this is not any software related issue or virus but the bad news is being Hardware it will be difficult to trace its source during an online session. There are to many could be's here. Ram, Power supply, Motherboard, and so on. The procedure now requires swapping certian parts to isolate source but most of this requires having parts to swap.

Do you have access to a decent repair shop or can your friend who installed the CDRW offer help for the items you could do yourself listed below. 
Several items we could look at and do if you want to work within the case is to do a through cleaning, reseat all connections, and observe that all fans especially processor is spinning up and running at a decent speed. If you do make sure the system is powered down, Power plug removed, and physically touch the outside metal of case before touching any components on the inside. A can of compressed air is recommended for the cleaning.
If you suspect the CDRW unit itself then physically disconnect it and reset master\slave jumpers accordingly within IDE channel. 

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
I can not understand what is happening but I have someone coming tomorrow to look at computer. It has been running now for over two hours with no problems, I have used office and printer and been on line all working fine. when I called my friend to come tomorrow I could not even get it on now it seems fine but I know its not. I will let you know the outcome

with many thanks 

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Intermittant Electronic problems are the worse to diagnos since the unit is absolutely normal until the event! This will drive you nuts when it happens and also drive one crazy trying to fix it since the only way of knowing you fixed it by the lack of the event happening. I often wish something would just break and stay broke so I can repair! 

Good luck and let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I find the reboot.exe shortcut in C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp suspicious. What is the creation date of it, and what does it point to (the Target).
To find this out - browse to it in windows explorer - right click it and choose properties.


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

I know this may sound as crazy to you as it did me when I encountered it recently. 

Check the plug in situation. LOL. Sounds simple and silly I know. But ck this out. 

I had a guy with a pc that would not shut off. He would have to hold the power button down to shut it off. He was running 98, shutdown patch needed you would think. Right? Well here is the kicker. After quite some time, say an hour or even 2... the dang pc would kick on again, ON ITS OWN. After performing an exorcism, and it still was happening, we figured it was something else. Brilliant deduction eh?. Well while I was fiddling under the desk, moving wires, just looking...the dang thing kicked on, rite when I was moving the monitor cord. He had a small gfci that only had 4 plugins availabe and had used a 3-way in one of them. When ever I just touched the dang cord the pc would kick on. The pc power cord itself was not in the add on he had, but seems that this was playing with the current flowing to the system some how. When he went a got a better(bigger) power surge protector, and everything had its own plug in......all worked and has worked fine since.

Go figure.

Hope this shot in the dark sheds some light on your strange situation.


----------



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

Just a note, I've seen problems installing Nero before when a computer has a virus on it. A customer of mine had the Klez virus on her computer, which I had to clean before the install would complete correctly.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

HI Davey
had computer checked today,as expected no problems nothing wrong anywhere but it is working fine. I have tried everyway to make it crash, have used all applications, have printed,scanned,used the newly installed nero and printed label from it,which is where inital problem started, have installed new camera software and used it ............dare I say no problems ! but you and I know that there is a gremlin sleeping in my computer, I hope it stays asleep. Thank you for your patience and help

Ladynimue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue
Yup that always happens that way! Take a sick car to the mechanic and it runs great! Never fails!
IMM had a good thought about that Reboot.exe program listed in the startups. When you run a search on it it turns up many possibilities but sure does look suspicious. If our little gremlin turns up again it may be worth locating that and disabling it.

Keep us posted with this one OK.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi
this is what it is 


created August09 2002
shortcut
location desktop
target/ windows system miconfig exe
run normal window

I think my friend who re formatted for me in august must have created it to make it easier for him to fix my disasters I keep creating..........does that sound alright or should I remove it

ladynimue 



ps my thanks to phillyphil,notrite,and , IMM


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ladynimue 
Personally if it a shortcut to restart your system instead of going to Start\Shutdown and selecting restart then it should be OK. Just wondering why startuplist presented it in the startup folder.

Dave


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi 
I will leave it then. going off to software to find out about camera now 

ladynimue


----------

